# Sound card detected, but no sound on freebsd 7.2



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,

I've followed the instructions in the Handbook, and followed similar threads on forums. No help yet.

Here is the tech info on my system. I am running kde 3.5 and oss 4.1.

```
Open Sound System starting Fri Sep 11 00:02:46 EDT 2009
OSS version:  4.1 (b 1052/200909080236)
Kernel version:  FreeBSD ibm-bsd.gateway.2wire.net 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep 9 12:45:17 EDT 2009 [email]sasha@ibm-
bsd.gateway.2wire.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IBM-BSD i386
Loading the osscore module failed
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep  9 12:45:17 EDT 2009
    [email]sasha@ibm-bsd.gateway.2wire.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IBM-BSD
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2793.02-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf29  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
real memory  = 1056374784 (1007 MB)
avail memory = 1020010496 (972 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <PTLTD   RSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xe8000000-0xe807ffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82865G (865G GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 16252k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 128M
uhci0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]uhci1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> on uhci3
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe8080000-0xe80803ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3
usb4: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb4: USB revision 2.0
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
fxp0: <Intel 82801BA (D865) Pro/100 VE Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x203f mem 0xe8100000-0xe8100fff irq 20 at device 8.0 on pci3
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82562ET 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100bfwohci0: <NEC uPD72874> mem 0xe8101000-0xe8101fff irq 22 at device 10.0 on pci3
fwohci0: [FILTER]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=1)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:00:4c:01:00:00:40:6f
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 3 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:00:4c:00:40:6f
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:00:4c:00:40:6f
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:00:4c:01:00:00:40:6f @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x3dd00000
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: BUS reset
fwohci0: node_id=0xc800ffc0, gen=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH5 SATA150 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1810-0x181f at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (6280.3C)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
aseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:0d:60:d2:3b:48
fxp0: [ITHREAD]

usb0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xca800-0xcb7ff,0xcb800-0xcc7ff,0xe0000-0xeffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/8 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ukbd0: <Chicony Saitek Eclipse II Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.10, addr 2> on uhub1
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <Chicony Saitek Eclipse II Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.10, addr 2> on uhub1
ums0: <Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/24.30, addr 3> on uhub1
ums0: 8 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2793018840 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0, cable IRM = 0 (me)
firewire0: bus manager 0 (me)
ad0: 476940MB <Seagate ST3500418AS CC34> at ata0-master SATA150
acd0: CDROM <HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8482B/1.03> at ata1-master UDMA33


oss_ich0: [ITHREAD]
oss_ich0: <Intel ICH5 (24D5)> port 0x1c00-0x1cff,0x18c0-0x18ff mem 0xe8080800-0xe80809ff,0xe8080400-0xe80804ff irq 17 at device 31.5 on pci0
drm0: <Intel i865G GMCH> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xf0000000 128MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
drm0: [ITHREAD]


Platform: FreeBSD/i386 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep  9 12:45:17 EDT 2009     [email]sasha@ibm-bsd.gateway.2wire.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IBM-BSD

*** Scanning sound adapter #-1 ***
/dev/oss/oss_ich0/pcm0 (audio engine 0): Intel ICH5 (24D5)
- Performing audio playback test... 
  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47989.00 Hz (-0.02%)> 

*** All tests completed OK ***
```


```
(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer cd       is currently set to  74:74
Mixer igain    is currently set to  88:88
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer phin     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phout    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer video    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
```



Hope this helps. Sorry for long output.
Will provide more upon request.

Sasha


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 11, 2009)

*sound card yes, sound no..anyone?*

Hello,

I've been hunting for solution quite a while now. Still do not have sound on my FreeBSD 7.2 system. I am running KDE 3.5.
Here is some info:

```
(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: uname -a
FreeBSD ibm-bsd.gateway.2wire.net 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep  9 12:45:17 EDT 2009     [email]sasha@ibm-bsd.gateway.2wire.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IBM-BSD  i386
(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer cd       is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  48:48
Mixer igain    is currently set to  88:88
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer phin     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phout    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic

(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> at io 0xe8080800, 0xe8080400 irq 17 bufsz 16384 kld snd_ich [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/1r:1v channels duplex default)


(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: kldstat 
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   16 0xc0400000 a3a2a0   kernel
 2    1 0xc0e3b000 6fa8     snd_ich.ko
 3    1 0xc0e42000 6a45c    acpi.ko
 4    1 0xc47d9000 22000    linux.ko
 5    1 0xc484a000 2000     star_saver.ko
 6    1 0xc4921000 9000     i915.ko
 7    1 0xc492a000 13000    drm.ko

(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: cat /etc/rc.conf

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Aug 23 23:19:45 2009
# Created: Sun Aug 23 23:19:45 2009
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="ibm-bsd.gateway.2wire.net"
ifconfig_fxp0="DHCP"
keymap="us.iso"
linux_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
saver="star"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
usbd_enable="YES"
cupsd_enable="YES"
#oss_enable="YES"

(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: cat /boot/loader.conf
snd_ich_load="YES"
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
hw.ata.ata_dma="1"
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 11, 2009)

Have you tried plugging the speakers into each of the plugs while playing a music file, to make sure that the drivers or hardware don't have the plugs reversed?  I've seen some setups where output came out the line-in jack, for example.


----------



## Oxyd (Sep 11, 2009)

What is the utility that performs the audio test in the bottom of your output?  Do you have 'snd_ich_load="YES"' in your /boot/loader.conf?  What does `% cat /dev/sndstat` say?  And `% kldstat`?

Also, did you check the usual?  Cables connected, speakers on, etc.  It did happen to me that I spent half a day debugging a printer driver only to discover I forgot to remove a seal on the toner cartridge..


----------



## adamk (Sep 11, 2009)

You appear to be having this problem both with the OSS drivers that come with FreeBSD, and the OSS drivers from OpenSound if I'm reading your posts correctly.

Given that, I'd be most inclined to think this is a cabling or other hardware issue.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2009)

OP, no need to open two threads about this --- merged.


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 12, 2009)

*missing sound is found*

Hi, Phoenix

You were right, thank you. I plugged the speakers into another slot - and there was the sound. I tried xmms and amarok. All working fine.
Thanks for your help.
Sasha


----------

